# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  My Axolotls

## Elliriyanna

I adopted two axolotl from a breeder on Saturday March 30, 2013. I was expecting 3-4 inch juvies but instead they arrived with a 1 1/2 inch Melanoid and a 2 inch Leucistic. Currently they are sharing a 10 gallon but will soon be upgraded to a 20 gallon and eventually a 40 long ( I have no room to set it up currently) 


The day they came home ( the towel was temporary) 






2 days later 




Friday

----------



----------


## Hidr

I just love these little guys. Look like they are smiling at ya.

----------


## Elliriyanna

I love them  :Smile:  I can't wait until they get bigger  :Smile:  Right now they are fairly delicate.

----------


## Carlos

Super cool amphibs!  Would keep them if it wasn't for their cool water requirements.  Please share them as they grow  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## Elliriyanna

Yeah I am currently having trouble with that too. I am going to have to look into methods to cool them. My boyfriend insists on having the windows open but its far too hot for them  :Frown:  

Don't worry Photography is a hobby of mine so I generally keep threads updated  :Smile:  They only grow about an inch per month.

----------


## Jen

Minimizing lights, angling the filter out take to disturb the water surface, adding aerators and angling fans to blow across the surface of the tank helps encourage evaporation which lowers temperature.  I had to set up axolotls up in their own room with a window aircondition just for them to keep them cool.

----------


## Elliriyanna

They have no lights, I put a fan on them, I currently have a whisper filter so it disturbs as much as it can. We live with my boyfriend's mom so I can't set up anything that would use a lot of electricity. But we do need to keep the windows open in the bedroom, we need the air flow.

----------


## Elliriyanna

So ... Mudkip has grown a little ... 





Food belly 



The size difference is scary ... they were not that different in size when I got them ...

----------


## Kristen0888

Your melanoid is so tiny and adorable! :3

----------


## Elliriyanna

Thanks  :Smile:  I actually just divided them because with Mudkip growing so fast he is becoming a danger to Natsu

----------

